# Lead Adventure Miniatures



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lead Adventure miniatures creates and produces a small range of Steampunk and Post-apocalyptic style 28 mm models.​ 

*Examples:*​ 






 
Children of the Zone​ 






 
Expedition to Mutantland​ 






 
The Red Vultures​ 






 
Zone's Dogs​ 






 
Guns with many Barrels​ 






 
Queen's Engineers​ 

*Useful Links*​ 
Home Page
Lost Project Post-apocalyptic Miniatures store
Steam-punk Store​


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

These look like great Necro models. The 'Expedition to Mutantland' mini's with a dog wearing a gasmark is rather good. 

Shame I dont play much necro or I could make a nice little squad out of these.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great find Midge. These models have heaps of character :grin:


----------

